# Mite be time for someone to repop these again



## That bike guy (May 10, 2017)

Still four days left on this auction http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132181274580


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2017)

So that's why these are so expensive!


----------



## kreika (May 10, 2017)

I'll bet $1500 or more.....for bars.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2017)

Last set I saw sell went for about $700 and these are already way past that. There are some decent repos out there with the knurling but lacking the Torrington script and hole. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

You Shelby guys are nuts


----------



## kreika (May 10, 2017)

And Colson guys are any different?


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2017)

Shelby, Colson, Elgin, CWC... Were all nuts!


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Shelby, Colson, Elgin, CWC... Were all nuts!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> And Colson guys are any different?



Well....at least we're not as bad as the Schwinn guys


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)

I've got a real nice pair of these bars that I might have to sell.


----------



## kreika (May 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> I've got a real nice pair of these bars that I might have to sell.




No kidding do a buy it now. $999.99.


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> No kidding do a buy it now. $999.99.




I'm going to see what this one ends at first.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> I'm going to see what this one ends at first.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 10, 2017)

I sold a set last year for $777... guess I should've kept them another year! :eek:


----------



## bike (May 10, 2017)

ya places your bets and takes your chances... if only I had kept EVERYTHING I would be living in style ah well


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2017)

Shoulda, Coulda, Woulda...... Life is a gamble everyday. Don't live in the past. Live for today!


----------



## partsguy (May 11, 2017)

Get us Huffman guys in prewar stuff and the fur will fly!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slick (May 11, 2017)

Jim Jaf/Co makes perfect repops. They have the spacer in the middle, not the knurling. I have only one set of repop bars with the knurling and the height of the rise is wrong and nobody has confessed who made them?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2017)

The eBay bars have two repairs on them .. do people not read the listing .. that's crazy money for a set of these with issues .. last 2 sets on eBay sold for mid 700 range & they were solid


----------



## detroitbike (May 23, 2017)

what company was the original manufacturer of these bars ?
  Anyone have a catalog picture of them ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132181274580?rmvSB=true
thanks
  Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> what company was the original manufacturer of these bars ?
> Anyone have a catalog picture of them ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/132181274580?rmvSB=true
> thanks
> Brian



Made by Torrington. As far as I know these were exclusive to Shelby made products. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (May 23, 2017)

That bike guy said:


> Still four days left on this auction https://www.ebay.com/itm/132181274580 View attachment 464528





---------------THANKS to No repops currently available, these incredibly cool handlebars have
HELD THEIR FLIPPIN VALUE!


----------

